# Storing Bulk Salt



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

I noticed that some of you buy salt by the truck load.

How do you store bulk salt, are their precations you must take to prevent it from chunking up?


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

We store ours in 20 yard roll-off dumpsters. Works pretty well for us. Here are the advantages we have found:

Our salt is "high and dry". With a tarp over it, no water contamination problems.

An average tri-axle 20 ton load fits easily and doesn't spill out when opening the end.

After our load is dumped alongside, we spray our salt with Magic then easily load the dumpster over the edge. That and the tarping take care of chunking problems.

Our skid-steer fits inside so we can enter, get salt, and load our spreaders.

Easy to store on-site, no blocks to move around in the spring. Call the roll-off company and away it goes!

Can be relocated if necessary. Most of the bigger roll-off trucks could move it even if mostly full.

We have a pretty good salt supplier so we don't stockpile more than about 25 tons or so at a time per site. It is more beneficial for us to have several locations than to set up one big yard pile. 

Pete


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info, and Merry Christmas.:salute:


----------



## KentuckyPlow (Nov 26, 2002)

Could you tell me a ballpark cost to rent a 20 yard dumpster?
Thanks


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

That is an great idea!! I never would have though about using a dumpster to hold salt or any other material. I am moving into a new shop in the next 2 weeks and that was going to be a big problem as we have no out door storage, except for an area for dumpsters. Thanks, please reply with more info. on that. Do I call a garbage company? Most around here will only let you keep it for 5 days and then you pay more $$.


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

Rental rates and such...

Well, the company we rent from is one we have worked with in various capacities for years. We have a pretty much standing order every winter for an older banged up unit that is on it's way out so we get a pretty good deal. Also, since building slows down around here in the winter it's one less they have to store! You should be able to get one around $200 a month or so, maybe less  ...depending on your negotiating skills. Remind them that it's better to get that than to let it sit. They won't have to touch it for about 4 months so it's not like they have to service it....

Good luck!


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

We just bought 3 of them. The cheapest being a 30 yard ( I think) was $2,800. and our custom made 8'6"inside by 22' long and 8' sides. Also reinforced flooring for the larger loaders was $4,200.

Eventually we will have a custom tarp made with bows, so the loaders can go in with out having to move the tarp all of the time.

Good Luck


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We contract with a local municipal contractor who has a salt mound in one of those giant dome buildings. He charges me a flat fee of $500 at the beginning of the season and then charges me 120 percent of his cost but that includes loading into my truck. It's sounds costly, but is alot easier than maintaining your own supply.


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*what a cool idea*

The 20yd dumpster idea is a great fix to a lot of issues...do you have a picture of your setup? I was thinking of doing the samething next year....

lotsoflights


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We used a metal container for years until the salt rotted out the bottom. We set down a small block foundation, flipped over the dumpster and put on a torchdown roof, viola: new design instant salt shed, but it became the bobcat and mower house instead.


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

Here is a pic of ours:

Built small 6x6 ramps to enter from the end. We don't buy ours because we get a great deal on them for the season and then we don't have storage, rotting issues.....


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

loks loke you have made some bows or something to keep heavy snows off the top?!

do you think it's a big hassle clearing off the snow?


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

This is an excellent idea The only way that it could be any better is if the container company would get it filled with salt for you before they delivered it. This is an excellent example of problem solving :waving:


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Just as a price comparison, does any body know how much those concrete blocks (4000-6000 lbs ?) cost?


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

*This is why I am here!*

HerkFE that is an excellent idea! Sometimes the simple solution evades us. It might not work for everyone but it will for most.

These ideas are the reason I am here - just a couple of these beauties can save you seasons of headache. In one of our areas you need a site inspection and a permit to store bulk salt on the ground, there is also a 'Change of land usage fee' if the pile isn't in a permanent structure or stored there year round. Another example is the feed elevator to load your spreader, Great!

There is nothing like a little brainstorming to get you motivated.

*
I just posted some informative Sand vs Salt links here*​


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

I just built a storage area...

It is soooo much better than the old tarp on the ground thing, and reasonably cheap.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

It looks like you used one of those carports you can buy. How does it stand up to wind? What's a ballpark total cost? Does the backhoe reach all the way in?


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Yes it is a carport type thing.....

So far so good with the wind

I used some rope and tied some X braces on the inside between the posts to help hold it more rigid in case the wind is too much.

The backhoe does fit all the way in.

The bottom is made of 6x6x10 timbers 4 high with angle braces on the sides.... the snow piled is just to hold it a little more... I also screwed an old garden hose on the bottom to act like a gasket to the asphalt to keep the water from running under the timbers.

Canopy $169.00 
Timbers 20 @ 25.00 each 
2X8X8 3 @ $5.00
Timberloc liquid, nails, screw eyes etc $40.00
2 men 6 hours to build & test fit in shop 
2 men 1.5 hours to assemble on site


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Like the hose idea, good thinking. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rtom45 (Jan 20, 2004)

We have built a special salt shed, over dimension in height with large opening facing away from prevailing wind. But we also buy bulk salt by the triaxle, so we needed a special building


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

carlriv2..

how many tons can you fit into that bin?

very good idea with the canopy...i was thinking about building something similar but on concrete blocks


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

It fits about 30 ton, but the tie are only 2' high plywood or more ties would increase capacity alot.


----------

